# Macintosh Classic !!!!!!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2002)

Bonjour,

On viens de me donner un Macintosh Classic....vous savez ceux qui datent de 1984.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je cherche une disquette pour pouvoir démarrer....je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est comme MAC OS......

Please....Aidez-moi à le faire démarrer...ne serait-ce que pour l'histoire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avez-vous une disquette....que l'on peut downloader...??  ou je ne sais quoi d'autre....

Merci à tous de votre aide....


----------



## LCT (23 Avril 2002)

Vous aurez de meilleures réponses en postant dans le forum «Jurassic Macs» (en bas des forums à thèmes).
Cela dit :
- s'il s'agit bien d'un «Classic» (c'est marqué sur la bête), votre Mac ne date pas de 1984 ; il est plus récent que ça ; ne me demandez pas l'année, je ne me souviens pas ;
- un OS 6 ou 7 devrait convenir sous réserve des bons avis des "Jurassiens" ; j'ai gardé de bons souvenirs des OS 6.0.7 et 7.1 ;
- vous pourrez trouver des anciens OS en cliquant sur les liens ci-dessous :
VieuxMac
BaseCoMac
MacOldies


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (23 Avril 2002)

Bonjour,
Le mac classic doit dater du début 1990. Il fonctionne avec l'OS 7.0. Sa ram d'origine est de 2Mo extensible à 4 avec un disque dur d'origine de 40 M0. Je l'ai changé pour un 100 Mo mais ai actuellement un pb avec le disque dur qui refus de monter sur le bureau.
Avec Word 4 et 3 tournent sans problème. C'est machine qui fonctionnait pas mal.


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2002)

Dixit Guru, l'ancien utilitaire d'info sur la gamme mac :
- le classic d'origine a été produit entre oct 90 et septembre 92 (c'est plus ou moins l'équivalent du SE), le classic II plus proche du SE30 mais sans FPU a été produit entre oct 91 et sept 93. Il peut monter à 10 MO de mémoire.

Pour le système, prend un système 7, j'aurais tendance à dire le 7.1.2 sur un classic première génération, le même ou à la rigueur un 7.5.5 sur le classic II si tu as au moins 8 MO de mémoire.

il y a eu également le color classic en 93-94, proche du classic II mais avec la couleur.


----------



## deadlocker (24 Avril 2002)

Je m'aventurerai à dire que le système 6 peut répondre à des petits besoins. Et si l'interface te plait.

Sinon, je rajoute que le Classic couleur est plus zoli


----------



## LC475 (9 Février 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche une disquette pour pouvoir démarrer....






Pour un Mac Classic, pas besoin de disquettes : au démarrage, il suffit de maintenir simultanément enfoncées les touches "pom alt o x"


----------



## Langellier (10 Février 2004)

Bonjour
voici une adresse pour toutes sortes de vieux os, dont le sysytème 6.0.7, idéal pour un mac classic de base.
Le fichiers sont en .bin et peuvent être téléchargés même depuis un pc.
multimac 
Sinon j'explique comment vréer une disquette de démarrage utltra simple à partir des deux fichiers finder et system (pas besoin de téléchargement si vous avez ces deux fichiers :
ATIC


----------

